# Whitehouse Cove Marina In Poquoson Boat Show



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

The Whitehouse Cove Marina in Poquoson (where I live) is having a free in the water and on land boat show/ open house. They invited me to bring one of my rigged up jet ski fishing machines and to talk about fishing from a PWC. I live right around the corner so I will be coming and going to the show all weekend ( gotta cut the grass and finish rigging up my new skis). There are going to be several dealers and Bishop Bait and Tackle is opening a new location there as well. There is a new Surf Rider restaurant that just opened at the Marina last week so I am sure my wife and I will give it a try this weekend while I am there. The show is this Friday, Saturday and Sunday and the address is 105 Rens Road, Poquoson Virgina. Should be Fun!
This is the ski I am bringing there.











I may bring this one for one of the days also if I finish up the rigging.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg74/HealthyGrin/healthygrin 2/whitehousecove.jpg


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pic of that Drum Brian. Those skis are awesome.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

What kind of tunes are you kicking out with those speakers ?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I love Surf Riders!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I will be playing rock and roll as I am rocking and reeling!


----------

